# New tape measure



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I ran accross this ,has anyone used it? It seems like a novel idea.
Herb
https://www.amazon.com/vdp/ea768678032a49e78e62ceaf25738211?ref=dp_vse_rvc_3


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I ran accross this ,has anyone used it? It seems like a novel idea.
> Herb
> https://www.amazon.com/vdp/ea768678032a49e78e62ceaf25738211?ref=dp_vse_rvc_3


Take my money!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

I like this Herb.But you wouldn't want to drop it to often.Be great for folk who no lookee to good (me) James


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the instant coversion from imperial to metric. Kind of wonder what the accuracy is?
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Another gadget to be misplaced, run out of batteries, or malfunction, just when you need it the most. Expensive too I imagine. I'll pass.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

jj777746 said:


> I like this Herb.But you wouldn't want to drop it to often.Be great for folk who no lookee to good (me) James


You look good to me ,James.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Got batteries????


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Got batteries????


I think it comes with a crank.
Herb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Have not used one of these Herb but I reckon it would be good for people who cant see to clearly. James.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

If you need better than 1/16 precision, I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Take my money!


Mine, too! ("Oh Ken... you asked what I want for our Anniversary"???)


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

9% of reviewers reported really crummy use - pull out the tape too fast and it can’t measure, displays went dead, is not accurate, or just quit working. This would be a pricey item if it were made to DeWalt or similar brands - and they don’t make them, Wonder why?


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

About 5 years ago I was given a Skil version of this - I find it very useful for making inside measurements, particularly in low light conditions, where I can lock the measurement and bring it to the light - and it has always proved to be very accurate and reliable, and surprisingly robust. A bit too bulky for everyday use though - this one seems a bit more compact.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I use to have a heavy black digital 25' tape measure that lasted me a few years. Seemed it had a few falls and did need a battery replacement a few times. Then one day it no longer worked. As for accuracy I couldn't tell you other than when I measured 24" say the other tapes did as well. For my projects it really didn't matter and I've come to use tape measures by a simple rule, start a project with one and use that same one throughout. If I'm making a cabinet and use the same tape it makes no difference if all the parts are measure with the same tape. All parts that are supposed to be say 12" will be the same. Now if they are 11-31/32" or 12-1/16" it doesn't matter as long as all the other parts are measure and cut with the same tape measure. No difference then say suing a story stick. 

That said, I have found differences in tape measures but usually it's in different models or brands. I usually buy the same models and the one's I've come to favor have both metric and imperial. Let's face it with aging eyes sometimes it's easier to read mm than fractions and far easier to remember 80.5 mm then 3.169291" or 3-3/16". At least that's what I have found for me. 

As to the cost of this tape measure, $30 on eBay w/free shipping seems reasonable if it last and has a decent warranty. But then again, I wouldn't want to drop it too often but I wouldn't want to drop my digital calipers either. None of those digital tools are designed for that kind of handling that I'm aware of. As for the memory function, I trust my measure and write on the white board I hung in the shop for clarity as my memory has always been short, a trait I got from my mother. Use to be written on paper but seem to misplace those as well. The white board is mounted on the wall. I misplace that I'm in deep stuff.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll buy one if it will keep track of where I put my pencil. N


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well most of us share at least one opinion, it seems to me that I often drop a tape measure and this looks fragile to me. One of the most frustrating things about tape measures is that they don't stay put when you extend them. For Christmas, my son bought me a 25 ft DeWalt tape and I must say, I'm impressed. They must use a higher grade of steel because I can extend this one to more than 10ft without it flexing. I like that. As far as the features on the electronic one, they are time savers for sure but I carry my I Phone with me everywhere and often use the calculator feature and the level app and the flashlight ... and I bought an Otter rubber case that is almost indestructible ! I have had it since 2016 and dropped it several times and it is still like new. It is nice to know that these things are available and the price seems reasonable, but given the reviews, I will spend my $$$ on something else.


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

The reviews make me nervous with this device. I would suggest checking this out https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/boschtools-ocs/laser-measuring-glm165-40-187965-p/ I have been using one of these (older model) for several years and it is great. My eye sight is not great with close up work and this helps. It measures to +/- 1/16th. My experience has been that it is dead accurate. I always measure twice, if different I measure a 3rd time--usually it is an actual differentiation in the piece itself rather than an error.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I ran accross this ,has anyone used it? It seems like a novel idea.
> Herb
> https://www.amazon.com/vdp/ea768678032a49e78e62ceaf25738211?ref=dp_vse_rvc_3


I received one as a Christmas gift several years ago. I use it in my office a a quick metric conversion tool I find it handy at times but mine is the older model and it uses cr2032 batteries. It seems to eat batteries.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

My M-I-L gave me a blue one (don't know who made it) but I really had no use for all of the features. It used 1 AAA battery, could store a bunch of readings, but was a little big in the hand for everyday use. It was about the size of a smartphone, but over 1 inch thick. The blade was very rigid.

If you were doing room estimating or something repeatedly, maybe it would be handy. If I remember, it could record a few seconds of voice as well.

It lives up with my Dad now, he likes the big display.

Definitely a tool that has a future, just don't know when it will be 'perfect' for everyone yet.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

skip the batteries...

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

jj777746 said:


> Have not used one of these Herb but I reckon it would be good for people who cant see to clearly. James.


That's why I use a blindman's tape. https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/sho...ing-and-measuring/tapes/32565-blindmans-tapes This is my standard shop tape. They also sell it in left handed and right handed versions. The standard tape you buy everywhere is a left hander's tape. For a right handed person they are awkward to use. The other version is much easier. 

For dividing small lengths I use a center finding ruler, also from Lee Valley. For longer lengths I switch to an all metric tape. Dividing is much easier in a base 10 decimal system.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If AAA batteries, it's a candidate for Christmas. What I like is that it records the measurement, One thing that frustrates me is that I measure something, walk over to mark a cut and forget what the measurement was, or at least the fraction. The display would be nice for poor eyesight.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That's why I use a blindman's tape. https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/sho...ing-and-measuring/tapes/32565-blindmans-tapes


Oooo, like that. Not for vision issues, altho I do like the large numbers, because since I got my cataract surgeries, my vision is now 20/20. I like it because it is a right hander. May have to get one.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

[QUOTE=Danman1957;2106937 Otter rubber case that is almost indestructible ! I have had it since 2016 and dropped it several times and it is still like new.

I forgot what I did to my Otter, but they gave me a new one in the store when I gave them the busted one


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JOAT said:


> Another gadget to be misplaced, run out of batteries, or malfunction, just when you need it the most. Expensive too I imagine. I'll pass.


Theo, have you ever considered being a motivational speaker ?


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m with you, Stick, but some folks need someone to tell them what those little lines without the numbers mean...Kidding, of course. Jeez, I’m starting to have trouble SEEING those little lines!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I was given one for Christmas and by the time I got around to needing it the batteries were dead. Replaced them and it is back on the shelf.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Herb, 

We bought two of these a while back, thinking these would be great in our little wood shop. Neither of them held up for any time at all. One had the spring go bad inside. When I opened it up it was very rusty and locked up. It had never been near water since we had had it. 
The other one we still have, it is accurate, but must very careful as we release it to go back into the case as it will catch. I have just about quit using it all together. It is a great idea and they may be better now, I hope so. We purchased from amazon about two years ago I think. 

Thanks,Tagwatts


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

More and more I'm going back to my old analog days. This may be just the ticket for some but, by choice, I'm staying dial and good ole way...for me, it's a preference thing...I guess I like the good ole mousetrap...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nickp said:


> More and more I'm going back to my old analog days. This may be just the ticket for some but, by choice, I'm staying dial and good ole way...for me, it's a preference thing...I guess I like the good ole mousetrap...


If I could double or triple like your post I would. About 15 years ago I bought a very expensive Starrett digital caliper as in over $180 expensive. It eats batteries and is virtually worthless now. Then I go on ebay and see old Starrett and Brown and Sharpe or Mitutoyo analog devices that may be worth more now than when they were originally purchased.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> More and more I'm going back to my old analog days. This may be just the ticket for some but, by choice, I'm staying dial and good ole way...for me, it's a preference thing...I guess I like the good ole mousetrap...


that tape struck me as another gimmick or a solution in need of a problem...
I'm like you, I'm sticking w/ the time proven bullet proof doesn't need batteries KISS/MISS methods....


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

*Starrett Tape Measure*

About 10 years ago I was given an expensive Starrett (isn't anything Starrett expensive?) digital tape measure that was very high quality and quite accurate. It used an unusual battery that seemed to last a long time but was a bear to find replacements. After about a year it just quit. I contacted Starrett and they quickly replaced it. That one lasted about the same amount of time and when I again contacted Starrett they said they quit making it so could not replace mine. Pretty expensive paper weight!
I have a nice digital caliper that just eats batteries. I finally decided to take the lone battery out each time when I am done measuring and mumble something about never buying another simple tool that uses batteries!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

plan ''B'' and ''C''...

.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Theo, have you ever considered being a motivational speaker ?


Why, yes I have. Right after I got kicked off a Tiny House forum.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I had a look see in the shop while hanging my new table saw sled and found the old digital. It's a Starrett 25' and of course the battery is dead. I have to go out this afternoon to pick up dinner and may get a battery at the hardware store and test it out. It takes a 3V battery and tested at 0.14 volts DC so I'm guessing its too dead to even try. Sort of the way I feel after 9pm these days.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

BOB,
You busted an Otter case, WOW you're one tough guy ! I thought they are virtually indestructible !


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Chuck. Being in the steel business for 40+ years I have used many calipers, verniers and micrometers. Mittutoyo is one of the best but quite pricey.For use in my shop I bought an inexpensive Mastercraft 6'' digital caliper about 10 years ago. It came with 2 batteries and I now need to buy a new one because they both are no longer usable. If my memory serves me right I paid $39.95 at Canadian Tire and it works well and is surprisingly accurate. I have compared readings with my Mittutoyo micrometer(analog) and they match. As I get older I find I need to wear my reading glasses much more so I bought another pair and now use the old ones in the shop. I can't imagine doing precise layouts without them. I find it much easier to read a digital readout than trying to see the accurate reading on a micrometer. I guess a dial would be a bit easier to read but not as easy as the digital IMO.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Mike, By removing the batteries in my digital caliper, that's how mine lasted so long.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dan I see some digital calipers now for $12-15. if you really need the ease of a digital then you are at a price point that it's eventual relatively early demise is acceptable. I guess 10 years at $4 per year isn't too bad but compare that to the $25 dollar ones I got from LV that are totally analog that will still be going in a 100 years if they aren't abused. And I never have to worry about the batteries being dead in them. I just had to learn to read the vernier scales on them and once you do that you are good for life (and it really isn't hard to do that although in bad light I need a magnifying glass these days which is in the drawer next to the caliper one). Like so many others have commented here and in the past, I'm fed up with dead batteries and failed electronics.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nobody ever wants to borrow this one, and it even does fractions


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Just ordered two 25' tape measures. Cordless, and no batteries either. I'm content.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Dan I see some digital calipers now for $12-15. if you really need the ease of a digital then you are at a price point that it's eventual relatively early demise is acceptable. I guess 10 years at $4 per year isn't too bad but compare that to the $25 dollar ones I got from LV that are totally analog that will still be going in a 100 years if they aren't abused. And I never have to worry about the batteries being dead in them. I just had to learn to read the vernier scales on them and once you do that you are good for life (and it really isn't hard to do that although in bad light I need a magnifying glass these days which is in the drawer next to the caliper one). Like so many others have commented here and in the past, I'm fed up with dead batteries and failed electronics.


Not having read the entire thread I have both types and the digital are scaled as well so if the battery is dead or the readout dies I still can read the rule quite well. Not sure I've seen only digital.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So yes I did check and the digital rule I have is probably 10-15 years old. It's a Starrett Digitape D125 25' tape. It uses one Lithium CR-1/3N battery and can display inches or centimeters. I just replaced the battery which is the original for $5.19 which could have been cheaper via Amazon had I wanted 5-6 batteries for $12 but considering the battery type I decided on one locally to make sure the tape still worked. Now if I could only find the manual as how to turn it off eludes me. I think it's the large red button but that doesn't seem to work or at least keep it off. On ereviewer I read about has had his for 20 years and replaced the battery once. Of course you know how reviews go.


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I need a tape that will find me! LOL And a pencil !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JimofSC said:


> I need a tape that will find me! LOL And a pencil !


you are on to something...
I'll take a case....


----------



## johnd1962 (Oct 24, 2019)

I received one for Christmas several years back used it occasionally. Would occasionally have the settings wrong and that annoyed me . Found myself reaching for my standard tape instead and now I'm not even sure where it is. cool gadget but i trust my Starret more.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JimofSC said:


> I need a tape that will find me! LOL And a pencil !


You need a bunch of them scattered around the shop. Then when you come across one you left somewhere you shouldn't have you have to try to get in the habit of laying it back down somewhere you'll eventually see it again. That system works for me. Most of the time.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You need a bunch of them scattered around the shop. Then when you come across one you left somewhere you shouldn't have you have to try to get in the habit of laying it back down somewhere you'll eventually see it again. That system works for me. Most of the time.


Thats why I have 6 chalk line boxes every time I go to use one I can't find it and I buy a new one LOL


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

roxanne562001 said:


> Thats why I have 6 chalk line boxes every time I go to use one I can't find it and I buy a new one LOL


That sounds eerily familiar. Do you also see stuff on sale and think to yourself "that's a good deal" and then buy it, take it home, and find out that you already bought one the last time you saw it on sale? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

roxanne562001 said:


> Thats why I have 6 chalk line boxes every time I go to use one I can't find it and I buy a new one LOL


six!!!!

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That sounds eerily familiar. Do you also see stuff on sale and think to yourself "that's a good deal" and then buy it, take it home, and find out that you already bought one the last time you saw it on sale? Asking for a friend.


a friend asked that I ask for them too...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

We all have friends like that...a friend of mine was getting ready to buy a router plane when another friend told him he had already bought one. My friend argued that he had not...until he found it one day. He got one helluva "told you so"...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> He got one helluva "told you so"...


no doubt he deserved it...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

roxanne562001 said:


> Thats why I have 6 chalk line boxes every time I go to use one I can't find it and I buy a new one LOL


Roxanne, you just have to keep it in your nail apron,along with your other tools. I had to buy suspenders for my apron it got so heavy.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Roxanne, you just have to keep it in your nail apron,along with your other tools. I had to buy suspenders for my apron it got so heavy.
> Herb


and a couple of porters...


----------

